
Program Verification with F* (2017) - adgasf
http://prosecco.gforge.inria.fr/personal/hritcu/teaching/mpri-jan2017/
======
StreamBright
Is somebody is wondering this is used in Project Everest ([https://project-
everest.github.io](https://project-everest.github.io)) to provide a verified
end-to-end, high-performance, standards-compliant, formally verified
implementation of components in HTTPS ecosystem (including TLS).

------
qwerty456127
Looks too much like the best language ever. Please tell us about some of its
problems too, not only the good parts.

------
dlahoda
I have read title as
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=F***&t=ffab&atb=v138-4&ia=stock](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=F***&t=ffab&atb=v138-4&ia=stock)
. I guess somebody was so disappointed by quality of code that have wrote
language to fix that.

